
What If Tinder Showed Your IQ? - tim_sw
http://nautil.us/issue/28/2050/what-if-tinder-showed-your-iq
======
drdeca
IQ is /defined/ with 100 being the average.

Talking about a 150 IQ being "average" is nonsense.

I mostly stopped reading at that point, because it seemed to mostly be a re-
tread of GATTACA but with some real company names substituted in.

